# Losi 8T Race Kit Ready to Go 4PK EVERYTHING NITRO FOR SALE



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Up for grabs is my Losi 8T bought as a Race Roller But comes COMPLETE with EVERYTHING needed to Turn it on and Go Race. Has Kings Headz Braces front and rear aswell and steering top plate. Comes with everything listed below:

Losi 8t Race Roller Kit
Futaba 4pk
Lamerto Callari B7
JP4, JP1 exhausts & Headers
HiTech HS-5985MG (steering)
HiTech HS-645MG (throttle)
NIP HiTech HS7955TG (NEVER USED, STILL IN PACKAGE)
Onyx 230 Charger
1600mah RX Pack
Fuel (Trinity 20%)
Ofna Starter Box with Gel Cell
Trinity D8 Race Box with extra parts trays
Extra Radio Tray
Tons of Diff and shock fluids
Extra airfilters and filter oil
AR Oils
TONS Of Extra about 30% Still NIP

Body is brandnew, never seen the track, fuel and engine holes still need to be trimmed out.
3 or 4 sets of wheels and tires
3 wings

Due to the extremely large number of other parts, I will photo them and post them as requested

*$1000 PAYPAL NO TRADES PLUS SHIPPING LOWER 48 ONLY!!!*


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Dibs on HiTec HS7955TG!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

lowboost: pm sent


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

more pictures


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

and more pictures


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

and the last of the pictures....


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

T8 & 4PK SOLD!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

still got this stuff, lmk what ya need


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

8T SOLD
Wheels and Tires SOLD
JP1 SOLD
Bodies n Wings SOLD
Onyx230 Charger SOLD

Deal Pending on the remainder of the stuff


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I didn't think Rex Cars or SwayOveride would let us sell things on this forum???? LOSERS!!!!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

tarpon140: dude for real, find a hobby... go to work or something. keep your childish antics off my thread. must be from rctech huh


----------

